# Aokiji Vs Doflamingo



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 6, 2015)

Aokiji Vs Doflamingo 

Distance; 30 meters

Location; Dress-Rosa

Note; this incarnation of Aokiji is the one who showed up at Punk hazard and not the one who fought in the War of the best.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 6, 2015)

Mid diff for the iceman


----------



## Magician (Apr 6, 2015)

Mid diff for the iceman.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 6, 2015)

Aokiji mid (low) diff, he's on a different level to Doffy.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 6, 2015)

Still mid diff.


----------



## Luke (Apr 6, 2015)

Aokiji wins with mid difficulty, as others have said.


----------



## Biased as Fuck (Apr 6, 2015)

Doflamingo low diff...Aokiji  breaks Mingo's shades and he turns into Johnny Bird Cage and punches Aokiji right in the dick..


----------



## tanman (Apr 6, 2015)

While mid diff is accurate, it's crazy how much Doflamingo can do:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fly
Regenerate
Clone Himself
Take attacks as strong as Red Hawk, without any damage.
Decimate buildings with his webs.
Create a cage that can split meteors plummeting from cosmic distances.
Use all three forms of Haki. Use Hardening just as well as Luffy.
Enhance his attacks with strings on the exterior of his body. 
Fight in CQC better than Luffy.
Fully control the bodies of hundreds of people at one time from kilometers away.
Paralyze the bodies of his opponents, regardless of strength and seemingly CoA.
Split buildings in half from several kilometers away.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 6, 2015)

tanman said:
			
		

> Fight in CQC better than Luffy.



Did you read the latest chapter? While Doflamingo appears to have more raw strength and/or Haki, it's apparent that Luffy is the more skilled CQC fighter.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mid difficulty seems about right at this point.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 6, 2015)

Aokiji mid-diff only because others are saying it. Once popular decision switches to Flamingo I will too.


----------



## AdventureNinja (Apr 6, 2015)

Aokiji is slightly weaker Post-TimeSkip, but he is still on the same level as  Kizaru, Fujitora and Ryokugyu.  Doflamingo is not on the level of an Admiral since he is afraid of fighting Kaido.  However, since he is not afraid of fighting an Admiral, he is close to their level being one level below. Doflamingo makes Aokiji exert effort, but will lose once Aokiji goes all-out. 

Aokiji wins mid-diff.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 6, 2015)

Really depends on how well he does in the current fight. If he really is as weakened by Gama-Knife as some claim [50% or less], and still gives Luffy extreme-diff, than I could see him pushing Aokiji to some variation of High-Diff, assuming Aokiji didn't get stronger over the TS. If he isn't that weakened by Gama-Knife though or Luffy doesn't extreme diff him, than he probably can only give Aokiji Mid-Diff, maybe even the higher end of Low if he really isn't weakened hardly at all.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 6, 2015)

It can go either way, but if I have to choose I lean towards Doflamingo winning with extremely high difficulty.  Both excel at basically every category, and neither really have any feats clearly superior to each others'.  They have equal portrayal so far IMO as well.


----------



## Luke (Apr 6, 2015)

Gohara said:


> neither really have any feats clearly superior to each others'.



Aokiji fought the strongest Admiral for 10 days.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 6, 2015)

True, but there's no relative comparison to make in that regard, as Doflamingo hasn't fought pre time skip Akainu.  Plus, the nature of their Devil Fruit abilities may have had a hand in that if they chose to spend a lot of time fighting while under cover.  Not seeing the fight makes it unclear as to which categories we should attribute that feat to.  Plus, I'm more so referring to feats in regards to their overall power.  Not just in one category.  Aokiji can give pre time skip Akainu around high difficulty, maybe high to extremely high difficulty.  I see no reason to believe Doflamingo can't do the same.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

tanman said:


> While mid diff is accurate, it's crazy how much Doflamingo can do:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Doflamingo is the epitome of versatility. I particularly enjoyed the creative ability he used  in order to propel himself towards distances at high speeds by imbuing the bottom of his feet with strings he names 'athlete thread'


----------



## Amol (Apr 8, 2015)

Iceman mid diffs.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 8, 2015)

Gohara said:


> True, but there's no relative comparison to make in that regard, as Doflamingo hasn't fought pre time skip Akainu.  Plus, the nature of their Devil Fruit abilities may have had a hand in that if they chose to spend a lot of time fighting while under cover.  Not seeing the fight makes it unclear as to which categories we should attribute that feat to.  Plus, I'm more so referring to feats in regards to their overall power.  Not just in one category.  Aokiji can give pre time skip Akainu around high difficulty, maybe high to extremely high difficulty.  I see no reason to believe Doflamingo can't do the same.



Aokiji was nearly equal to Akainu.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Did you read the latest chapter? While Doflamingo appears to have more raw strength and/or Haki, it's apparent that Luffy is the more skilled CQC fighter.



Eh, 100% Dofla made a mockery out of Luffy. Like made him some real CqC fodder. Granted that was back when Luffy was much less serious, I still think Luffy's gonna have to do more than just that to gain the description better than Dofla in CqC. Dofla also landed a pretty mean kick that sliced Luffy an literally was about to send him down to the fodder Law switched with before Trebol caught him.


----------



## Amol (Apr 8, 2015)

Luffy *needs* to be better in CQC than DD because otherwise he is literally fodder to him .
That is all Luffy got in this fight .


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 8, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Eh, 100% Dofla made a mockery out of Luffy. Like made him some real CqC fodder. Granted that was back when Luffy was much less serious, I still think Luffy's gonna have to do more than just that to gain the description better than Dofla in CqC. Dofla also landed a pretty mean kick that sliced Luffy an literally was about to send him down to the fodder Law switched with before Trebol caught him.



He didn't really fight him in CQC before. He just barreled in from a distance with a high power kick. Doesn't show so much skill as it does raw power. Like I said Dofla has more power in CQC, but Luffy has more skill, which is what he used to chain multiple smooth moves together and knock Dofla off balance. Of course this is just base Luffy. With G2 added in it's quite possible he overtakes Dofla in both regards, so I consider it safe to say Luffy > Doflamingo in CQC.

The kick he launched Luffy in the latest chapter with wasn't strict CQC either. It was more of a DF move where his leg provided the base force, the strings provided a lot of additional force and slicing power to get through Luffy's guard.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> He didn't really fight him in CQC before. He just barreled in from a distance with a high power kick. Doesn't show so much skill as it does raw power. Like I said Dofla has more power in CQC, but Luffy has more skill, which is what he used to chain multiple smooth moves together and knock Dofla off balance.


Eh I'd say it's the other way around. Dofla is way more graceful and skilled while Luffy has more raw power. Dofla was able to weave his clone around Luffy into a nice punch, easily outpaced Luffy from right by his side to combo Law, and the turn around and nigh blitz him, stopped G3 Punch like nothing, has dodged most of Luffy's heavy hitters, etc.

Everytime we've seen them engage eachother in CqC Dofla has found a way to either mess Luffy up, or deviate him.



> Of course this is just base Luffy.


Well yeah but I'm thinking Luffy isn't gonna go full G2 much anymore. He might even had a new mode to compensate, but that remains to be scene. That being said Dofla handled G2, and G3 as easy as he did the DJ barrage from Sanji (relatively speaking I know he used Spider Web to defend from G3), and tanked Luffy's Red Hawk powers to boot. 



> With G2 added in it's quite possible he overtakes Dofla in both regards, so I consider it safe to say Luffy > Doflamingo in CQC.


It depends. Luffy has to show way more. We can't just take this one clash (which Luffy won but not by much and it accomplished little overall) vs gimped Dofla and say Luffy is overall better, especially since as aformentioned, Luffy couldn't buy a prayer vs doffy in CqC beforehand in the multiple clashes.



> The kick he launched Luffy in the latest chapter with wasn't strict CQC either. It was more of a DF move where his leg provided the base force, the strings provided a lot of additional force and slicing power to get through Luffy's guard.


By CqC I literally mean the person's combat efficiency while at short distance, so I take into account his DF in combo with physical skills, and Haki.

The strings were literally there to slash his Haki guard, but that has nothing to do with the force. Luffy used Jet stamp too Doflamingo's unguarded chest and only sent him through a wall, that one kick by dofla literally sent Luffy soaring, so much that even trebols mucus showed extreme recoil. That's very impressive given his condition.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 8, 2015)

Dr. White said:
			
		

> Eh I'd say it's the other way around. Dofla is way more graceful and skilled while Luffy has more raw power. Dofla was able to weave his clone around Luffy into a nice punch, easily outpaced Luffy from right by his side to combo Law, and the turn around and nigh blitz him, stopped G3 Punch like nothing, has dodged most of Luffy's heavy hitters, etc.



The clone, Spider Web, raw speed dodging and raw power have little to do with grace/CQC skill. They're all his raw stats as granted by his physique, Haki and/or DF. In raw power Dofla has demonstrated he is superior to (base) Luffy. But Luffy is more graceful and skilled. We've *never* seen Doflamingo chain multiple combo attacks in melee combat together like Luffy did and put him off balance. He only delivers single powerful hits and/or chains it with his Devil Fruit moves.



> Well yeah but I'm thinking Luffy isn't gonna go full G2 much anymore. He might even had a new mode to compensate, but that remains to be scene.



He's already used full G2 in close combat (vs. Caesar Clown) and he didn't use G2 on his arms either which he often does, until he used Eagle Bazooka. It was base Luffy, period, that overtook Dofla in CQC in the latest chapter. G2 would have made him even better.



> We can't just take this one clash (which Luffy won but not by much and it accomplished little overall) vs gimped Dofla and say Luffy is overall better, especially since as aformentioned, Luffy couldn't buy a prayer vs doffy in CqC beforehand in the multiple clashes.



This is the first time they actually _had_ a somewhat extended CQC clash. Everything beforehand has simply been Doflamingo delivering a single hit, just blocking, or using his DF. Those haven't told us anything about their CQC skill or grace, they only told us Doffy has more raw power while Luffy was obviously a bit gimped from acting like a moron because the plot demanded it. This was the most sincere clash they've had and Luffy was still holding back while Dofla may or may not have been slowed down from his injury, but Oda hasn't emphasized it weakening him in such a way. Oda clearly displayed that Luffy's skill in quickly chaining multiple attacks together was able to disrupt Doffy's balance despite Doffy being superior raw strength and Haki-wise. It was a perfect example of Luffy's skill overcoming greater power.



> By CqC I literally mean the person's combat efficiency while at short distance, so I take into account his DF in combo with physical skills, and Haki.



That's not generally what people mean when they say CQC skills. People won't usually say Foxy has super high top notch CQC skills because he can use his slow particles at close range and fuck things up, for example. And people don't tend to count Aokiji's ability to OHKO by freezing as an element of CQC skill. DFs should only count if they directly alter the person's abilities by changing the way they do melee combat and granting new possibilities, with Diamante and Luffy being good examples. In Doflamingo's case like with most DFs they just add more power/lethality and mid range options. It's not the commonly understood definition that it includes everything and anything as long as it can be used at close range. Even if you personally favor that definition wasn't what I meant. I'm talking about melee combat/martial art type skills. In that regard Luffy has demonstrated superior grace/skill to Doflamingo as per the latest chapter, whereas Doflamingo has demonstrated higher raw power and speed than (base) Luffy. That's exactly in line with their fighting styles as Luffy is a brawler and his DF alters and enhances his CQC skills directly, whereas Doflamingo is user of a DF deadly at all ranges who has solid close combat skills as a supplement.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> The clone, Spider Web, raw speed dodging and raw power have little to do with grace/CQC skill. They're all his raw stats as granted by his physique, Haki and/or DF. In raw power Dofla has demonstrated he is superior to (base) Luffy. But Luffy is more graceful and skilled. We've *never* seen Doflamingo chain multiple combo attacks in melee combat together like Luffy did and put him off balance. He only delivers single powerful hits and/or chains it with his Devil Fruit moves.


Well yeah I count Dofla's DF in CqC so I think he's more graceful in his dodging/countering people than Luffy but I see your point about Luffy being more skilled in hand to hand combat. But Dodging also takes skill not just stat, like how Dofla dodged point blank Hawk Gatling, Eagle Bazooka, and similarly a tact usage from Law (which he used his strings to air dodge), and Dofla easily counters people as such (Jigsaw String on Law, 5CS vs Sanji, Haki Punches/Kicks vs Luffy earlier in the fight.), which is why I think he's more graceful, than someone like Luffy who has those sweet combo's and natural genius, but is more liable to duke it out and rely solely on hand to hand skill.



> He's already used full G2 in close combat (vs. Caesar Clown) and he didn't use G2 on his arms either which he often does, until he used Eagle Bazooka. It was base Luffy, period, that overtook Dofla in CQC in the latest chapter. G2 would have made him even better.


All Full G2 would so is make him faster with his Soru. If Luffy is trying to attack with his arms, all he needs is G2 in his arms. 

also I'm not arguing G2 Luffy wouldn't have done better. 




> This is the first time they actually _had_ a somewhat extended CQC clash. Everything beforehand has simply been Doflamingo delivering a single hit, just blocking, or using his DF.


Which is my point, he's been utterly punked in all other cases in which he could have done so. If Luffy had the sick em mentality he did when he was trying to pounce on dofla (before Law told him he wanted to land the last blow) right after he landed the Red Hawk, the duo would have started out much better. 



> Those haven't told us anything about their CQC skill or grace, they only told us Doffy has more raw power while Luffy was obviously a bit gimped from acting like a moron because the plot demanded it. This was the most sincere clash they've had and Luffy was still holding back while Dofla may or may not have been slowed down from his injury, but Oda hasn't emphasized it weakening him in such a way.


I think it's abundantly clear Luffy is only doing so well right now because of Dofla's state. Luffy didn't land a hit by himself until this point. Which is not to take away from Luffy or ascend Law (which some may assume, so I'm gonna nip that in the butt right now), but not emphasize how much of a monster doflamingo is. Both captains need to put their best on the line.





> That's not generally what people mean when they say CQC skills. People won't usually say Foxy has super high top notch CQC skills because he can use his slow particles at close range and fuck things up, for example.


If foxy could maneveur around physically with high tiers, and use his beam really well in CqC I'd consider it that as well.



> And people don't tend to count Aokiji's ability to OHKO by freezing as an element of CQC skill. DFs should only count if they directly alter the person's abilities by changing the way they function in CQC and granting new possibilities, with Diamante and Luffy being good examples. In Doflamingo's case like with most DFs they just add more power/lethality and mid range options.


Well yeah I only count moves like Spiderweb, 5 color string, etc. I wouldn't count Parasite as a CqC skill because it's not meant to do combat in close quarters, it's a binding attack.



> It's not the commonly understood definition that it includes everything and anything as long as it can be used at close range. Even if you personally favor that definition wasn't what I meant.


Yeah I figured that was our disconnect.



> I'm talking about melee combat/martial art type skills. In that regard Luffy has demonstrated superior grace/skill to Doflamingo as per the latest chapter, whereas Doflamingo has demonstrated higher raw power and speed than (base) Luffy. That's exactly in line with their fighting styles as Luffy is a brawler and his DF alters and enhances his CQC skills directly, whereas Doflamingo is user of a DF deadly at all ranges who has solid close combat skills as a supplement.


I'd agree with this, although I would emphasize Doffy's Kick game is really good.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 8, 2015)

Dr. White said:
			
		

> But Dodging also takes skill not just stat, like how Dofla dodged point blank Hawk Gatling, Eagle Bazooka, and similarly a tact usage from Law (which he used his strings to air dodge), and Dofla easily counters people as such (Jigsaw String on Law, 5CS vs Sanji, Haki Punches/Kicks vs Luffy earlier in the fight.), which is why I think he's more graceful



Dodging can take skill, like with Kami-E, but that's not really what Doffy has done against Luffy. Doffy has more so used his raw speed to zip out of the way like Luffy's G2. That's what I'm saying about him having really high raw stats. He hasn't shown the kind of pinpoint agility/grace Luffy has in CQC when it comes to dodging and maneuvering although he is very agile. I don't count his DF usage here so I won't comment on that.



> All Full G2 would so is make him faster with his Soru. If Luffy is trying to attack with his arms, all he needs is G2 in his arms.
> 
> also I'm not arguing G2 Luffy wouldn't have done better.



Not quite, full G2 makes his entire body faster, and when you throw a punch you use the rest of your body as well, not just your arms. For a generic Jet Pistol the difference probably isn't much but with the kind of full-body spinning-twisting maneuvers he was pulling to land hits on Dofla FBG2 would have helped out for a certainty, and he was already gaining the edge as it were before Dofla came back with his raw stats and DF-boosted technique.



> Which is my point, he's been utterly punked in all other cases in which he could have done so.



You have to look at them in context. The 1st palace clash? Luffy was simply outmaneuvered by the clone. Getting his Jet Gatling blocked is no biggie; Dofla used Hardening on his cape and Luffy didn't, and Dofla didn't seem to want a piece of that Hawk Gatling (which is a Jet Gatling w/ Hardening). So it's really just plot/mentality that Luffy didn't use a Hawk Gatling there and then, not him being outdone in CQC. The tunnel clash? Worst case of PIS ever, I mean Luffy using a non-Haki non-G2 pistol on Doflamingo? Then after Law got Full Blight'd Luffy was against just standing and staring like a dumbass. We got shown that Dofla has more raw power in the scene but raw power =/= skill and grace. It's not that Luffy has been punked before he got a chance to show any superiority, it's that he was either nerfed by PIS/CIS or the scenes simply didn't show CQC superiority on Dofla's part but were left inconclusive. I won't defend Luffy's crappy performances per se but he was definitely nerfed and he never tried tog give Dofla a genuine piece of him like he did in 782.



> I think it's abundantly clear Luffy is only doing so well right now because of Dofla's state. Luffy didn't land a hit by himself until this point. Which is not to take away from Luffy or ascend Law (which some may assume, so I'm gonna nip that in the butt right now), but not emphasize how much of a monster doflamingo is. Both captains need to put their best on the line.



That's definitely not abundantly clear. Oda hasn't put out any hints or suggestions at all toward Doffy being physically slower/weaker. If he wanted to make it abundantly clear we would all know it already. He could still do it later as with Chinjao & Lao G, but right now there's nothing clear about it. That Luffy will only be able to win down the line due to Law's interference, yeah, that's extremely likely, but you can't equate that to every second of the fight having a nerfed Doffy in it. I personally really don't think Oda would make us go through all these 130 chapters of waiting and build-up and Law stealing Luffy's spotlight, only to have Luffy never even get to show his hand against Doffy's real power whereas Law got to do so over and over. That's simply not fair toward Luffy, not in the sense of how much he gets to contribute but in the sense that the opportunity to clash against Dofla's real power was stolen away from underneath him entirely. I imagine Doffy's injuries will primarily cut his endurance and toughness down and maybe have an adverse effect down the line, but before that we're going to see a genuine slugfest between the two.


----------



## Amol (Apr 8, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> That's definitely not abundantly clear. Oda hasn't put out any hints or suggestions at all toward Doffy being physically slower/weaker. If he wanted to make it abundantly clear we would all know it already. He could still do it later as with Chinjao & Lao G, but right now there's nothing clear about it. That Luffy will only be able to win down the line due to Law's interference, yeah, that's extremely likely, but *you can't equate that to every second of the fight having a nerfed Doffy in it. I personally really don't think Oda would make us go through all these 130 chapters of waiting and build-up and Law stealing Luffy's spotlight, only to have Luffy never even get to show his hand against Doffy's real power whereas Law got to do so over and over. That's simply not fair toward Luffy, not in the sense of how much he gets to contribute but in the sense that the opportunity to clash against Dofla's real power was stolen away from underneath him entirely.* I imagine Doffy's injuries will primarily cut his endurance and toughness down and maybe have an adverse effect down the line, but before that we're going to see a genuine slugfest between the two.


This is the sole reason I would have preferred a genuine 2 vs 1 match instead of what we are getting now.
Because now literally every feat of Luffy is tainted. One would be able to make argument that xyz only worked because Law already had weakened Dofla.
It is very unsatisfying when after years of waiting (5 years I think) you get a fight in which Luffy goes all out and you still can't tell how much Luffy contributed in it.
Take this as example _'Luffy only looked good in CQC against DD because he was weakened otherwise he would have got  beaten'_.
We are not gonna get another bloodlusted Luffy's all out fight for another 100 chapters. Luffy fans frustration is justified.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Apr 8, 2015)

Aokiji wins mid (mid) difficulty.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 8, 2015)

Aokiji high diff

Any lower would contradict Doffy's amazing showing in the manga


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Apr 8, 2015)

Doffy low-diffed. Aokiji is a deadly guy when bloodlusted. If you dont have a fruit that can partially or fully counter his or are on his general level he takes you out quickly. One distraction cost someone as strong as Jozu the fight. 

Doffy wouldn't last against Aokiji as long as Caesar and Hody did against Luffy. He is impaled by Spear Partison, Trapped in Iceball(very different than the coat of ice he was caught in at PH), killed by Pheasant Peck, or Aokiji blitz and chops him up like Zoro did Pica or clutches and freezes his ass  to his marrow.



Coruscation said:


> Did you read the latest chapter? While Doflamingo appears to have more raw strength and/or Haki, it's apparent that Luffy is the more skilled CQC fighter.



Umm, he is tired and injured. Just walking probably hurts.

Wait do I honestly see you arguing that Oda has to tell us shredded organs slow someone down? Seriously. SERSIOUSLY? 

So now injuries must always be stated that they matter for them to matter in the logical way they should?

How bout we just ignore scenes like Bluegilly and use common sense not specific manga sense to understand author intend.....just a thought.


----------



## zorokuma (Apr 8, 2015)

doffy loses high diff.  The guy is amazing.  He is one villain that did not disappoint at all.


----------



## Akitō (Apr 8, 2015)

Gohara said:


> Aokiji can give pre time skip Akainu around high difficulty, maybe high to extremely high difficulty.  I see no reason to believe Doflamingo can't do the same.



What feats does Doflamingo have that match Aokiji's feat of lasting ten days against the strongest Admiral? Even if your basic assumption is that a ten-day fight is ordinarily only a high difficulty fight, I don't see how you can come to the conclusion that Doflamingo would be able to do the same. There isn't anything outright that says he can't do it, but I think the logical assumption you should make unless there's evidence suggesting otherwise is that a character can't replicate an Admiral's feats.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ryuksgelus said:


> *Umm, he is tired and injured. Just walking probably hurts.
> *
> Wait do I honestly see you arguing that Oda has to tell us shredded organs slow someone down? Seriously. SERSIOUSLY?
> 
> ...



And now the excuses will begin.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Apr 8, 2015)

Kuzan snatches that mother fucker out the van


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 9, 2015)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Umm, he is tired and injured. Just walking probably hurts.
> 
> Wait do I honestly see you arguing that Oda has to tell us shredded organs slow someone down? Seriously. SERSIOUSLY?
> 
> ...



No, it really isn't that obvious. I'm sorry that you're apparently dead set on dishonestly mixing what I say up with the no-indication-he-will-suffer-at-all types but, if you're at all capable of it, take a step back and look at this rationally. There is nothing saying Oda needs to have everything Doffy does go to 80% of its normal quantity because of the internal injuries. That is not at all some automatic conclusion everyone should intuitively draw. We don't know how he will implement the handicap. People have been worse off and put out more power in this series. *That is not the same as saying they're unaffected by their injuries. Their endurance and lastability obviously suffer even if their immediate power output does not. It's like a character in an RPG taking HP damage and having their armor score lowered. Doesn't have to mean they also get their attack, speed and evasion scores lowered*.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 9, 2015)

@ Akito.

Why is it the logical assumption to assume a character can't give the most powerful Admiral around the same amount of difficulty other Admirals can give him if we haven't seen them face the most powerful Admiral?  If you're focusing on the ten days specifically, we can safely assume that when Luffy surpasses the Admirals and defeats one or perhaps the Fleet Admiral, the fight won't last ten days.


----------



## rext1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I honestly believe that DD would get crushed in minutes vs Akainu.

He would not last a day much less ten.

IMHO there is a steep, steep, steep gradient between true solid top tiers and the best high-tier. Unless a high tier elevates himself to TT-power ranking he will simply be crushed.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 10, 2015)

Aokiji wins, but it won't be easy.

Probably mid (high) diff.


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2015)

Kuzan lower end of mid difficulty.


----------



## felixng2008 (Apr 12, 2015)

What diff is there between War of Best Aokiji and Punk Hazard Aokiji strength wise?

Anyway Aokiji with mid maybe high difficulty.

Doffy is strong as hell but Aokiji's DC and intangibility put him on another level. He is a solid top tier while Doffy barely makes the cut as a low end top tier(some will say he isn't even a top tier).


----------

